# Kindle Fire HD Teardown - iFixit



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I know I wouldn't be brave enough to tear down my Kindle Fire HD 7" tablet when I finally get one, but I have to admit that I sure do enjoy the detailed photos when iFixit does it. - Gene

ENJOY!

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Kindle-Fire-HD-Teardown/10457/1


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> ENJOY!


I did, thanks for the link. That was really cool. Now all I need is a Torx screwdriver and... no, on second thought...


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> I did, thanks for the link. That was really cool. Now all I need is a Torx screwdriver and... no, on second thought...


I was all gung ho to take something apart and fix it for the kids.... until I saw that the guys at iFixIt had issues doing so! LOL!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!

If, in Step 3's third bullet, it says (when asking how to tell the three tablets apart):



> You can tell apart the non-HD vs. HD Kindles by different camera placement and a small size discrepancy.


If by "different camera placement" you mean there is one in the HD and there isn't in the non-HD, yes, I guess that's different.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The easier way to tell the HD7 from the regular Fire is that it's a different shape.  

Oh, o.k., it's still a rectangle, but it's a differently proportioned rectangle.  Betsy. . .where are those pictures you took yesterday?   

Oh and the HD8.9 is Bigger. 

(Maybe the 'different camera placement' comment was meant to refer to the Nexus?  'Cause it does look like there's a camera hole on one short side of the Nexus where as it's on one long side of the Fire HD.)


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Whenever i take things apart and put them back together, i have lots of screws left over


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

ifixit has a how-to on replacing a Keurig water pump. I may try it on the Keurig I was about to throw out. Couldn't hurt.


----------

